# target TA and pH for mead?



## cfiffpm (Jan 16, 2014)

My mead is done with primary fermentation and now I'd like to adjust the pH and TA before bulk aging. None of the guides I've read have given any target values for these. What are some good ranges to shoot for?

Just a garden variety 1 gallon batch of honey mead with 1 orange and about a half pint of blueberries in it.


----------

